# Misfire Cylinder 4



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have 2007 Passat 2.0T FSI. I scanned with vag-com, says I get misfires on cylinder 4. This only seems to occur during low RPM's (below 2000). Especially when the engine is first started cold. I have just installed new VW spark plugs and latest rev F ignition coils. The problem still remains. Car seems to run great in higher rpm's (above 2000) and when it's warmed up. 


Any other idea's out there. Bad PCV?, Bad Fuel injector?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

vdubdriver07 said:


> I have 2007 Passat 2.0T FSI. I scanned with vag-com, says I get misfires on cylinder 4. This only seems to occur during low RPM's (below 2000). Especially when the engine is first started cold. I have just installed new VW spark plugs and latest rev F ignition coils. The problem still remains. Car seems to run great in higher rpm's (above 2000) and when it's warmed up.
> 
> 
> Any other idea's out there. Bad PCV?, Bad Fuel injector?


 Sounds like tumblers or valves.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

I really don't think tumblers or valves. Still think its something else. I'm going to look further into this tomorrow. Let you know of I find anything.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's the Vag-com faults. Anyone? Help me please. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 P HW: 8P0 907 115 B 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH15--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0404010A19070160 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 

 3 Faults Found: 
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 10101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 7 
Mileage: 195876 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.05.04 
Time: 04:30:13 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 979 /min 
Load: 40.8 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 38.0°C 
Temperature: 32.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.351 V 

000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 10101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 7 
Mileage: 195876 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.05.04 
Time: 04:30:40 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 904 /min 
Load: 22.7 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 44.0°C 
Temperature: 32.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.224 V 

000256 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Supply Voltage 
P0100 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 196854 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 60.0°C 
Temperature: 37.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 12.319 V 

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Did you start the engine with the MAF sensor disconnected? That may be the second fault. I was experiencing the opposite, misfires past 4500 rpm, but it would also misfire during start-ups. It progressively got worse, until it (an injector) stopped working and it misfired all the time. 

How many miles on the Passat?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

No haven't started without MAF connected. Up to 122,000 now. It could be an injector I guess. I haven't looked at them.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

The missfire's didn't start until last feb when it actually got down to about 19 degrees in florida. Then it warmed up and it went away. But now since it's 90-100 degrees everyday the missfire came back.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

So the only time I really tell the car missfire's is when driving on a low-medium grade hill around 40-50mph when the rpm is below 2000. Does this make any sense?


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Very likely to be an injector.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Hissing when you floor the gas pedal*

New Symptom. I now here a loud hissing coming from the motor if I floor the gas pedal. Sounds like a vacuum or exhaust leak.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Down pipe*

It finally showed itself today. The Down Pipe from the exhaust came separated from the turbo. Looks like I will be buying a new down pipe. I don't see a way to reattach to the turbo. :banghead:


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Did any of the bolt studs break?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

No the bracket is still bolted to the turbo. It's like the pipe sheered off. :screwy:


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a crappy photo of the pipe separated from the turbo.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Cam Follower at 123,000 firt time changed.*

I changed my cam follower today as well.

Here it is first time changed at 123,000.


----------



## ScaraMattoGTI (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, 
I've the same problem at missfire to 4 cilinder under 2000 rpm.haveyou got a solution?thanks a lot!


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

what gas you use? 93? try different fuel station.. wierd sounding I know.. O2 sensor too maybe..


----------



## hoffmaw1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have the same problem, misfire on cylinder 4. Brought it in 2 times for the CEL. Got the ignition coils replaced, replaced the spark plugs and it still came back. Dealer told me the injectors need to be replaced and intake cleaned.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

I will be repairing a Audi A4 next week,same problem,cyl #4 mis-fire,intermittent,plugs & CP's changed. I cannot believe how many issues these cars have with such low mileage.TB's,CP's,flapper motors,thrust sensors,fuel pump modules,injectors,cam followers,fuel pumps,ac compressors,it never stops.......


----------



## ScaraMattoGTI (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for all response,i use a 98 ron fuel,i've just changed a candle 
and bobbine,i feel that the car shakes at minimum under 2000rpm...:banghead:


----------



## 03JettaDriver (Jun 9, 2010)

*Misfiring cylinder at low RPMs...*

I had changed plugs and wires about 2 months ago. About a week later, noted that I had a shudder due to misfiring at low RPMs, generally when starting from a stop. It wasn't there all the time, specifically if I started slow and didn't over-rev when starting making easy and gentle changes in gears (manual tranny). The misfire continued, so I wet the coils, wires and plug sockets looking for arcing but found none. Decided it might be a bad plug, so lifted the exhaust manifold (2.0L engine) to get better access to the plugs and wires. After pulling the plug wires off the plugs, I removed each plug. When I removed the plug from the misfiring cylinder (#2), I found the cap from inside the spark plug wire insulator had severed/cracked and when I pulled the wire, the cap that should still be attached to the plug wire was now a metal cap on the cylinder 2 plug. Thus, the misfiring was likely due to the crack and poor connection in that wire. Bought another set of plug wires and no more misfires. 

Good luck finding the problem!


----------



## BlackCheddar (Jul 8, 2010)

does anyone have any new news with this? Just happened to me, dont think its vacuum cause it gets better as the car warms up and checked the most problematic vacuum lines.


----------



## VLUONG24 (Oct 29, 2019)

Any update from a decade ago?


----------

